# If I May Trouble You...



## DebtManWalking (Jul 7, 2007)

Good Evening,

If I may ask a favour of my fellow Outbackers here.

I have been working on a redevelopment of my company website for a while now and I was hoping to ask you for some honest feedback before it is launched to the public.

I started this project a while back and now I "think" it's complete, but I'd like to get some outside opinions on the layout, content, etc.

I appreciate your feedback and if this is not the right place, please accept my appologies in advance.

Website: http://www.squareddot.com/new_site/index.php

Cheers!










DebtManWalking


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks real professional to me, but I don't know anything about the content. If I had to suggest anything, maybe your "Order Here" links should look more like links. Good luck with the company!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I like it. Looks like a bunch of hard work to me!

Carey


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks sharp, one thought the center bulleted text '24/7 Certified Support' and alike is a bit blurred, I think its bold - and miht look sharper if it wasn't bold... other then that it looks great!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I think your page looks awesome. I love the way the tabs at the top change the home page rather than go to a different page. I also like the way the service/support area slides back and forth. I am also amazed at your help-desk menu...wow. Your clients are lucky to have such a user friendly support system.


```
the center bulleted text '24/7 Certified Support' and alike is a bit blurred,
```
 I didn't find this section blurry.

Good luck!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

OK .. a couple of things since you asked..

The page is a little crowded ... Your opening banner "Welcome to SquaredDot Technologies ..is totally lost in a sea of information... I would make it bigger ...

NEVER LINK your page with a page you cannot control -- as you did with customer success stories --and the very reason is exactly what you have -- if you go to that "Customer Success Stories" and hit the link "patbelliveau.com" -- there is CUSSING on his page ...

my recomendation is scale down the page some -- add more follow on pages -- don't try to put everything on the front page but link it to other pages ...

And why did you grey out the logos on the bottom -- nothing wrong with showing their true logos ..


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm not qualified to give an assessment but must admit that I noticed some of the same things as the others. On a completely positive note, I absolutely love "DebtManWalking." I think it's my favorite ever, shows your creative and fun nature. Every time I see a post by you, I want to tell you that so I figured, since I didn't have anything of too great a value to add about the website, I'd take the opportunity to applaud you on that!


----------



## DebtManWalking (Jul 7, 2007)

Good Morning!

Thank You to everyone who took them time to visit and even more, thank you for the feedback.

That's exactly what I was looking for, constructive criticism and everyone came through in flying colors and I am grateful for that.

Nonny: Thank you for the feedback, I appreciate that!

Ghosty: Thank you, I will adjust the Welcome to... so it does not get lost.; I agree, and totally missed that on this site, thanks for the heads up! Once again, thanks for that type of feedback.

3athlete: Thank you, I appreciate your feedback!

YGuy: Thank you, I was looking for the blurred bullet as well, any chance of grabbing a screen shot of what you are seeing and e-mailing it to me?

Colorado~Dirtbikers: Thank you, it took a while and a lot of throwing away a design and starting over again but we are glad it's "done".

Morgueman: Thank you, I looked at that last night with my wife and we are brain storming some different ideas to change those, thanks again!

Once again, thank you very much to all those who visited, we wanted to ensure that our site was "ready" before we launched the new site.

Cheers!

DebtManWalking


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The bullet is fine, its the text. Currently I am on a 15" non-wide screen laptop with XP. I'll see if I can get a screen, its not bad but not as clear as the other text.


----------



## DebtManWalking (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks very much Y-Guy...

I am looking at again, but I am on a 15" widescreen Mac...

Cheers









DebtManWalking


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok, I'm no english major but in reading this I think you need to add an n in the parentheses. Other than that it is a good looking site.
Bob
Over 500 customers have recognized us for our outstanding service, we are committed to providing (a) industry leading stable platform for you to host your websites!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great work!









I love the detail you've gone to with the interactive menus. Everything seems laid out well, the page is balanced, and you don't have to scroll down forever to find everything. Nice use of screen space.

It would seem to me from the website that you can surely provide the expert service that you are selling.









I'm convinced!

Mike


----------



## DebtManWalking (Jul 7, 2007)

Good Afternoon,

Thanks to everyone again for your feeback, I really appreciate it and have already made several changes.

Rubrhammer - Thanks for the feedback, I have corrected the word in question and you are right, it should have read "an", not "a"

Scoutr2 - Thank you, we are really looking forward to launching this site...

Once again, thanks to everyone, it's nice to have lot's of eyes looking at it to critique it so that corrections can be made prior to launch.

Cheers!









DebtManWalking


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Also do a grammer check. There was at lease one it's that should have been an its. I think it was on the "About" page.

Ed


----------

